# Inspirational/motivational music



## Abnormal Meows (Apr 10, 2012)

I recently stopped listening to all forms of negative music. It feels good to listen to it because I feel like the artist can relate to how I’m feeling but I realised it just reinforces negative thoughts and beliefs. I made a playlist called ‘New Beginnings’ filled with positive motivational music. It’s only a matter of time before we get better and good music reminds me of that. So I’d like you guys to share some inspirational or motivational music! Here’s my playlist:

Lonely Boy – The Black Keys
Move Along – All American Rejects
We’re In This Together – Nine Inch Nails
Good Love – Devolution
Some Chords – Deadmau5
Headlines – Drake
Not Afraid – Eminem
Power – Kanye West
What You Want – Evanescence
Disappear – Evanescence
This Is Your Life – Dust Brothers
Heart of Courage – Two Steps from Hell
Renegades of Funk – Rage Against the Machine
Dry The Rain – Beta Band
Head Down – Nine Inch Nails
Sleeping Lessons – The Shins


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i agree, negative music, movies and other forms of art does have an effect on our mind.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

up, up, and away by kid cudi is a really positive song


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

Bricks by Rise Against, short, fast paced and high energy.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

oh hell, I forgot about one that is just perfect, the Artist in the Ambulance, by Thrice, go listen to that right now. It'll change your life.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Afrocubism, Franco and TPOk JAzz, Kanda Bongo man, Orchestra Baobab, Fela Kuti .... African music


----------



## Abnormal Meows (Apr 10, 2012)

GD8 said:


> up, up, and away by kid cudi is a really positive song


Love me some Kid Cudi, good choice!


----------



## andy7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well i dont know if you have heard it, but Lose Yourself by eminem is a great motivational song. I also like Move Along by The all amercan rejects.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

stevie wonder, higher ground

skillet - awake and alive


----------



## Abnormal Meows (Apr 10, 2012)

SAS Lurker said:


> Here's an uplifting music to start your day. :boogie


That song reminds me of Futurama!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I have personally tested this song and decided it's impossible to frown while listening to it:


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed..I grew up on hip hop (not all is bad, but the kind that promotes hatred for another or violence is). Now that I'm older and listen to just about everything, what you listen to plays an important role in how you think.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

The Rumble Strips - Not the only person

Because the main lyrics are "You're not the only person to get it wrong. It's alright."

Makes me feel better when I'm panicking about my mistakes. :yes


----------



## Abnormal Meows (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, check this one out guys:


----------



## fightingforever (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Tripple Step (Mar 28, 2012)

I think this is a topic worth re-visiting. Some of my favorite positive/inspirational/motivational music includes:

Foo Fighters - Walk 



Kanye West - Bring Me Down 



Jay-Z - Young Forever 



The Offspring - Defy You 



Tom Cochrane - Life Is a Highway


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

SAS Lurker said:


> Here's an uplifting music to start your day. :boogie


HA! I didn't even know a video existed for this song. I'll definitely watch this whenever I feel down. Ohh, old music videos.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

Gustav Holst - Jupiter.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I did this too. All the Linkin Park and Eminem are not good for a man to surround himself with.

Forever - Drake
Over - Drake
All the Way Turnt Up - Roscoe Dash
Stronger - Kanye West
Like A G6 - FEM
Bet I - B.O.B.
Ridin' Slow - Bun B
Stay Iced Up - Paul Wall
King Kong - Curren$y

And my dirty favorite, the classic...

Lollipop - Lil Wayne (Although for the most part I think he sucks)


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

iLLmanic562 said:


> Agreed..I grew up on hip hop (not all is bad, but the kind that promotes hatred for another or violence is). Now that I'm older and listen to just about everything, what you listen to plays an important role in how you think.


I loved gangster rap during my early teenage years but i have stopped listening to it due to the retarded and negative lyrics. NWA are cool though. They didn't take themselves seriously.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Two empowering songs both by Jon Bon Jovi

_*No Apologies*_ - favorite lines:

(No Apology)
No Apology (No Apology)
We will not back down (No Apology)
We are not afraid (No Apology)
Not a drop of doubt (No Apology)
Hand in hand across this land
Our voices shouting out
No Apologies
No Apologies

and

_*It's My Life*_ - favorite lines:

This ain't a song for the brokenhearted
No silent prayer for the faith departed
And I ain't gonna be just a face in the crowd
You're gonna hear my voice when I shout it out loud

It's my life
It's now or never
I ain't gonna live forever
I just wanna live while I'm alive


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

moveon said:


> I loved gangster rap during my early teenage years but i have stopped listening to it due to the retarded and negative lyrics. NWA are cool though. They didn't take themselves seriously.


Yeah..I think if you reach a certain age and you consider 'gangster rap' as a genre, there's something wrong with you lol...substance and a positive message over thugs, drugs and guns


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Another thread which needs to arise! When the arm is weak, the knees buckle, the breath is faint, the inner fire must not be extinguished! Even if only smoke remains within the embers, to crackle for a new blaze to scorch anew!

If one does not like the hot blazing passion within fire, water trickles, flows and moves everything in it's path. It cannot be broken, molded, nor truly contained, it changes shape and adapts, to either erode rock, or maneuver around obstacles in it's path.

Stalwart in their stance, exist trees and stones. Their roots thick, providing stable foundation, gripping the earth for generations. Never bending nor breaking against any torrential downpour. Even within a blazing inferno, new life is enriched by the ash, and within the soil shall the new roots grow strong! Such is the power of earth.

Natural elemental forces know no bounds, nor should the inspirational sounds instilled in such music!


----------

